# Italian Wine anyone?



## Carter Johnson (14 Dec 2006)

351 pieces, 5-ply poplar, ~12 x 14", cut with narrow kerf FD 2/0 puzzle blades in about six hours....finished it this morning ........... A toast to the holidays!.........Carter







I've flipped the back horizontally


----------



## DaveL (14 Dec 2006)

Carter, 

Another of your master pieces.  
I don't think I would be taking it apart once I had completed it, 6 hours sounds about right for me to put it together, don't want to think about cutting it. :shock:


----------



## syntec4 (14 Dec 2006)

Carter, thats amazing! :shock:   

I bet you didn'y cut it out with a coping saw though :wink: 

How in the world do you go about figuring wher to cut? Is it at random or do you have a set pattern for a jigas of this size?

Thanks for posting the pictures 

Lee.


----------



## Carter Johnson (15 Dec 2006)

Lee, it's cut freehand and the pieces are random....except they follow the color lines within the picture. If you look carefully, you'll see that I follow those lines fairly strickly. Note all of the shields on the labels and the "Italia" banner on the label at lower left, plus the borders and all the other color features. It's a truly fun way to cut puzzles and it makes it a real joy for the people who put them together.

Every picture (often taken from calendars) is different and presents a unique challenge. I only use pictures that have distinct images within them. You'll never find "polar bear in a snowstorm" among my puzzles.

Give it a try........Carter


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Dec 2006)

Very nice, Carter =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Taffy Turner (15 Dec 2006)

Six hours!!! :shock: 

I think it would take me about 6 days to put it together and about six weeks to cut it!  

Nice job Carter - inspirational as always.

Gary


----------

